# Friends Reunited



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I joined friends reunited years ago, (before I realised that anyone I wanted to keep in touch with, I had already kept in touch with, ha ha ha).

Anyway, It's always mildly annoyed me that on a friends reunited profile, there are eleven (yes, eleven) possible replies to the question "do you have any childen?" but none of them covers people like us. And there are a hell of a lot of people like us.

(you can't put your own answer in to this question, you can only select from the eleven options they have - things like "one", "two", "one on the way", "no", "will be having one soon" etc   ... and I personally feel that "no" does not begin to cover it)

Now, I don't give a flying fig about friends reunited, and I wouldn't want to advertise my IF to all the people I chose to lose contact with from school, but this really bugs me.

So I emailed them.    

Now I feel a bit stupid.

But it bugs me, you know?

xx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi emma

Sending you big hugs. 



I daren't even look at Friends reunited I can't bear the thought of seeing just how many people I grew up with are now parents.  

Don;t feel silly for emailing them. Anything that raises awareness is positive, even if it only makes you feel better to let it out at someone  


I emailed Ocado to tell them off for sending me a free baby food sample, and now they have taken me off ALL their free samples! Dh not happy cos we sometimes get free Green & Black! I then thought about telling them that it was just the baby stuff I didn't want but as DH says you just end up looking really jobsworth!

Keep your chin up
E xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Dear Emmag,  

This is just the sort of thing I feel we have to do - if we have the stomach for it - for the sake, not only of ourselves, but for all the other fine people we each now who are suffering away while the world takes inconsiderate swipe after inconsiderate swipe at them. Good for you!
What a fighting week it has been!

Love,

MM xxx


----------

